# Traveler boat?



## tnmule

I'm trying to find something out about this boat. Is Traveler the company or just the model of the boat? Were these decent boats? Where were they made? I have searched the internet and can't find much about the boat. This boat and trailer is for sale here at home for $700.The boat is a 1988 model and is 14'2". Looks like all fiberglass and trailer looks to be galzanized. Would it make a good bay/flats boat? I would be hanging my 15hp Johnson 2-stroke on the back. Don't want to put too much money into the boat but would like to have something to bring with me when I go to Gulf Shores/Orange Beach. Thanks for any info.


----------



## Tuna Man

Is there a plaque on the stearn, and if so what is on it?


----------



## tnmule

Don't know. I have'nt seen the boat in person yet.


----------



## konz

I think the best thing for you to do is go look at it in person if it's local. Seem somebody had the same question as you when I did a google search, but his question was not answered. The only information I could find was on a boat manufacturing company that made boats in the 50's and 60's. 

Good luck


----------



## X-Shark

> Would it make a good bay/flats boat?




No, not in the Bay. It's to small. We are talking P'Cola Bay here.



Have people run that size boat in the Bay? Yes. But a few have been lost too.



My brother had a Walker that looks something like what that boat looks like . [size wise anyway.] He had a 25hp Merc on it.



Note the plate on the transom. That signals a Band-Aid for a bad transom.


----------



## Tuna Man

> *X-Shark (7/9/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> Note the plate on the transom. That signals a Band-Aid for a bad transom.
> 
> 
> 
> As much as that is possible, I've put a plateon a perfectly good transom just to add strength, and have a totally solid mounting area. We fished the Mississippi River and Ox Bow lakes and you never know what lies below.
Click to expand...


----------



## captken

Make darn sure you get the title when you pay. If you don't you might be mighty sorry.

I fished P'cola bay out of a 14' Kennedy craft for lots of years. I never even had a scare but I picked my days and paid attention to what was going on around me. The biggest Red Snapper I ever caught (Personally) weighed 38# and was caught in the bay out of the Kennedy craft.

Small boats can get you killed if you don't pay attention. Just because you drove 600 miles to get to Gulf Shores doesn't mean that you absolutely have to go fishing. 

We all hear about SCA's (Small Craft Advisory) SCC (Small Craft Caution), and SCW's (Small Craft Warnings. What most folks DON'T know is the USCG definition of a SMALL CRAFT.

Does anybody know the USCG definition of a "Small Craft?" You might be surprised.


----------



## Tuna Man

There is NO definite definition of the Coast Guard term "Small Craft"...Small Craft to me means anything I can afford to place on the water, in my case 25'. There are NOT many boats owned by members of this forum that should be on the water when the term "Small Craft" advisory/caution/warnings are concerned. In fact damn few:banghead


----------



## captken

I couldn't find my Nav. Rules book tonight so I called my friend, Capt. Mike Adams. (Adams Marine Seminars) When I asked him, he said 65' which is what I remembered from the Nav. Rules book. 

I tried looking for CFR 33 on line but that got too confusing. (CFR Code of Federal Regulations) CFR part 33 is the section that covers all navigation rules.

I keep a copy of Chapman's on my desk at all times and kept one on my boat for many years. I couldn't fine a definition there..

Finally I typed "Small Craft definition" into GOOGLE and came up with 65' there too.

The upshot of this is to remind folks to pay careful attention to advisories.

When I was chartering, an insurance man told me that, if I lost my boat or somebody was hurt when I ignored advisories, the insurance might not pay and you can bet your butt, I'd lose my captains license.

Look at the disclaimers from some fishing tournaments. "GUTS" tournaments are not for sane people.


----------



## dbyrd2100

Grew up kneeboarding behind one with a Merc 50 on it.Seemed like a good boat to me. For $700 I would say if you can't find any soft spots and your only planning to hang a 15hp on it you probably wouldn't be sorry youbought it.


----------

